# A dog that gets sick from raw meat.



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

Ok, so i have a question (or two lol)

Oliver, (40 lb Irish Terrier mix) a dog that came to me off the streets from Houston, TX, cant eat raw meat without getting horribly sick. I've attempted to switch him to raw twice. Both times we went by people's advice to feed bony chicken only. the first time, I fed him raw for 3 weeks, but at least a third of the time, he wouldn't eat that day. He had massive diarrhea, which turned bloody after a bit. I would fast for 24 hours, then try again. the diarrhea didn't stop, and he lost weight, so I gave up, fasted him for 24 then back on kibble (Orijen at the time) his diarrhea cleared up immediately.

The second time he wouldn't touch it. For 3 days I locked him in the crate with his chicken for 15 minutes. FINALLY on the 4th day, he ate, and the explosion started 6 hours later. for a couple of weeks, I kept trying, but it just wasn't happening. he lost weight, his coat became dull, he just couldn't handle it.

Now if I even offer it, he wont even give it a sniff, whereas the other 2 LOVE raw days.

So even though everyone says that this cant be true, that they will get used to it, that I didn't try long enough. I just dont think Oliver can handle raw. He will eat cooked meat with no ill effects (not bones obviously) but he wont even eat RMB's, he will eat fresh elk antlers, however.

It's been a year since I last tried, and I'm tempted to try again... but I dont want to see him sick.

What do you all think? He should be able to eat raw meat, he was a street dog, he would have survived off garbage and whatever he could catch (VERY high prey drive) so it shouldn't make him sick... But it really does.

I probably wont try again, but it's tempting!


----------



## GoingPostal (Sep 5, 2011)

Have you tried a meat other than chicken? Maybe he can't handle it, it wasn't enhanced or anything was it?


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If you want to try again, you should forget the chicken and try turkey or pork. Also, if the chicken was enhanced (like GoingPostal says) it could have caused that reaction.


----------



## frogdog (Aug 10, 2011)

I agree with the others...maybe it was the chicken...start off with turkey necks and see what happens. Also, make sure you only feed about 1.5%.

Don't know if you are aware of this site but is a great guide for raw Dedicated to proper carnivore nutrition - Prey Model Raw Feeding for Dogs & Cats


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Sounds like his body doesn't like chicken. 

I would try turkey necks or uninhanced turkey. Personally, since uninhanced turkey is hard to find and expensive, I would just feed necks.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

I agree with everyone else, try turkey. Use necks, since they are high bone content.

Also, just to be clear, are also feeding kibble as well still? If so, that could be causing digestive disturbance.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I'm not a fan of turkey in general to try to transition dogs to raw and don't feed much chicken or turkey at all. When you fed the chicken backs, did you take all the skin and organs off? The skin could at the very least cause a dog to have runny poo, and turkey necks aren't that easy to find unless you buy a case.


----------



## Maritan (Nov 11, 2011)

I had a dog that had a very weak stomach (no longer have him). Back before I went 100% PMR with my dogs (or even knew about raw feeding), he was getting quality kibble (Evo). Every time he had a stomach upset, I was told by my vet to give him boiled chicken and rice. I tried it and only made things worse. It also made him itch and lose hair. Not fun.

Found out that he was actually allergic to chicken and couldn't handle any form of it (except maybe raw because I never tried it).

Count my post as another vote for turkey necks. Or beef ribs? If your dog did live off garbage cans before you got him, he probably can handle most things...


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

I would say to try a different protein as well. I, personally, would try turkey as well. When we can get cheap turkey we buy as many as will fit in our freezer and our dogs do VERY well on turkey, especially Dude. 

I also agree with naturalfeddogs. What if that boy didn't have kibble days and was JUST fed raw? I'll be the first to admit that I don't know much about feeding raw and kibble to the same dog but it would be worth a shot.


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

what quantity were you feeding when you fed raw?


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

He can eat cooked chicken and chicken based kibble just fine. And when I was trying to raw feed, that's all I was giving him was raw meat. no kibble at all in the time I was trying to transition him. He gets sick off Oxtails, beef ribs and turkey necks, as I have tried to feed him those too. I have yet to try pork. Though those I have only tried as a meal, not to transition him to raw. Though since the last time I tried to transition him, he wont even sniff them. HE can and will eat raw fish (frozen for a couple of weeks before hand) without getting sick, but I cant afford to feed him fish all the time, besides, it's not enough variety.

I only fed him a drumstick, or a couple of wings or necks, with the odd back thrown in. I removed all skin and extra fat (at the advice of a rawfeeding yahoo group). I just cant understand him. He should be able to handle raw meat, no problem!

Incidently, I took him a couple of summers ago to visit my uncle's farm. He spent the entire time catching and eating grasshoppers... he was very sick after that as well!


----------



## sandra0606 (Dec 22, 2011)

I think your dog doesn't like raw. He must be picky. Try some different kind of meat like others say. And if he still gets sick then you should give up.


----------



## Dude and Bucks Mamma (May 14, 2011)

sandra0606 said:


> I think your dog doesn't like raw. He must be picky. Try some different kind of meat like others say. And if he still gets sick then you should give up.


He isn't being picky. He just doesn't stomach it well. And personally, I wouldn't "give up". If I had a dog who got sick on everything I fed him but kibble I would want to know WHY it was happening.


----------



## Chocx2 (Nov 16, 2009)

My Aussie took forever to change over. I started by adding small amounts of ground raw to his kibble until he was solid on that then I did one small raw meal and one kibble. This was over a years time. He had and still has a very sensitive stomach. He does very well on raw now, it just took time and finding the right way for the pet. I used ground stiff like Primal and started with small amounts.

Ok my .50 cents worth. Good Luck


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Honestly, I would try beef. If you try poultry AND red meat and it isn't working, don't beat yourself up either. While I am a big supporter of raw, I have heard (though not many) dogs that can not eat it. 

So try. Let us know how it goes. But don't feel bad if it doesn't.


----------



## Deaf Dogs (Apr 10, 2012)

sandra0606 said:


> I think your dog doesn't like raw. He must be picky. Try some different kind of meat like others say. And if he still gets sick then you should give up.


No, he's not picky. He eats everything but what makes him sick.



Dude and Bucks Mamma said:


> He isn't being picky. He just doesn't stomach it well. And personally, I wouldn't "give up". If I had a dog who got sick on everything I fed him but kibble I would want to know WHY it was happening.


Exactly! It's not an allergy, as he can (and does) eat it cooked just fine. It's not just kibble that he can eat. He is fine with everything BUT raw meat (and grasshoppers! LOL)



Chocx2 said:


> My Aussie took forever to change over. I started by adding small amounts of ground raw to his kibble until he was solid on that then I did one small raw meal and one kibble. This was over a years time. He had and still has a very sensitive stomach. He does very well on raw now, it just took time and finding the right way for the pet. I used ground stiff like Primal and started with small amounts.
> 
> Ok my .50 cents worth. Good Luck


I dont know if feeding raw is that important to me, honestly... I think they're healthy and happy on what they're being fed now, but I think raw feeding is fun. I love watching my little ones when they get a raw meal, and it's really good for their jaws and teeth... 



wolfsnaps88 said:


> Honestly, I would try beef. If you try poultry AND red meat and it isn't working, don't beat yourself up either. While I am a big supporter of raw, I have heard (though not many) dogs that can not eat it.
> 
> So try. Let us know how it goes. But don't feel bad if it doesn't.


Yeah, he may just be one of them


----------

